# Do Veg lights need to be a strong as Flowering lights?



## Type_S150 (Dec 11, 2007)

Just a quick lighting question like the topic suggests. I am going to do a hydro grow and would like to split my room between veg and flowering so I dont have to wait so long for my medicine. Would I need the same light otput (lumes) for veg as I would flowering? I plan on only flowering 6 at a time and using a 1kw bulb, but do I need that big of a light to veg the same amount (6)? Thanks.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 11, 2007)

Wel lit depends on the size of the room, it should be smaller since the plants are smaller and a smaller light would have the same lumens per sq/ft.

You dont want to skimp on light in vegg because you want tight close internodes to make the nice buds.


----------



## Type_S150 (Dec 11, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Wel lit depends on the size of the room, it should be smaller since the plants are smaller and a smaller light would have the same lumens per sq/ft.
> 
> You dont want to skimp on light in vegg because you want tight close internodes to make the nice buds.


I will be building a large cabinet myself to grow in. I plan on only making the area large enough for 6 plants in each section. So would I need (2) 1kw bulbs then, or is that overkill? I thought I could use fluorescent lights for veg?


----------



## Growdude (Dec 11, 2007)

Type_S150 said:
			
		

> I will be building a large cabinet myself to grow in. I plan on only making the area large enough for 6 plants in each section. So would I need (2) 1kw bulbs then, or is that overkill? I thought I could use fluorescent lights for veg?


 
You can, what size are you making the rooms?


----------



## goddog (Dec 11, 2007)

i grow in a closet box, i use cfl's, but 2 of em 27 watt...

i lower them to the height of the plants if not right next to the sides, my nodes arent as far apart as if i were to place them over head....


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 18, 2007)

hey whats up fam i would go with cfl's use four 27-42 watt cfl's you can get them at home depot. get 2 warmlight 3'000k and 2 daylight 2700k they always work for me. you can also get a 175 mh baLLST  and bulb FOR AROUND 60-80 big ones from your local eletrick store. so i hope this helps you out fam


----------



## Uk1 (Dec 21, 2007)

dont start with cfls , big waste of time i regret ever using them now after pluggin in this hps light last night to test *ding* damn my whole bedroom was so bright that i didnt see the main light on when i turned it off


----------

